# ddclient seems to update dyndns too often

## c0ba

Hi!

I have ddclient-3.8.1 connected to DynDNS. Since the beginning of installation of ddclient I'm being blocked at DynDNS almost after an hour from starting ddclient getting an email that is has been blocked for abusive updates. 

```

server ~ # cat /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf | grep -v ^#

daemon=300                              # check every 300 seconds

syslog=yes                              # log update msgs to syslog

mail=root                               # mail all msgs to root

mail-failure=root                       # mail failed update msgs to root

ssl=yes                                 # use ssl-support.  Works with

cache=/var/cache/ddclient/ddclient.cache

                                        # ssl-library

                                        # new IP is added as argument.

use=if,    if=ppp0              # via interfaces

login=MYNAME          # default login

password='MYPASS'                 # default password

server=members.dyndns.org, \

protocol=dyndns2, \

MYDOMAIN.homeftp.org

```

(I replace my pass, login and domain for security reasons)

from watching after /var/cache/ddclient/ddclient.cache changes I can figure out that it updates the DynDNS servers every 5 mins. That seems like a missbehaviour since 300 sec in configuration of the daemon is the time to check if IP has changed, not to update every 5 min

```

## ddclient-3.8.1

## last updated at Mon Oct 31 11:18:30 2011 (1320049110)

atime=1320049110,backupmx=0,custom=0,host=MYDOMAIN.homeftp.net,ip=,mtime=0,mx=,script=/nic/update,static=0,status=noconnect,warned

-min-error-interval=0,warned-min-interval=0,wildcard=0,wtime=0 MYDOMAIN.homeftp.net

```

Did I somehow misconfigured ddclient?

Thanks!

----------

## c0ba

I've added 

```
 pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid
```

 to /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf and it seems it stopped being blocked. Cannot tell for sure since not enough time was spent.

Anyways if it fixed that it looks like a strange behavior to me.

----------

## c0ba

No, that wasn't the solution. Still being blocked.

----------

## c0ba

Gave up and switched to no-ip with noip-updater from portage

----------

